# Pedometer Recorded Steps In Two Years Worth



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Was able to attain a goal for two years on my pedometer with the help of my pcp to sustain weight loss but hit a plateau. Still havent given up til this day. to be exact it was 07/24/2018 when I first started recording my steps so technically the total should be a bit higher. So ive been trying to be very physically active though the number has decreased since quitting my retail job that required a lot of walking. Now I just walk inside my house and when going to the store when needed and average around four or five thousand. When I first started recording my steps I was at my heaviest around 410 IBS now currently 330 IBS though ive regained back about thirty pounds since the start the pandemic.

Note: the avatar pic is myself in summer of 2006. Im no longer at that body type however its purpose is used to help motivate. If only i could find a intrinsic reason to motivate to get there once again, not only for health reasons but something that will truly attain personal achievement.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Update: will be seeing my pcp tomorrow for follow up appointment going to discuss health concerns and see what he has to say. In my opinion he is one of the best doctors in my city. Hes tried everything he could to get me where I was when i was in my early 20s. Though reaching a low body fat percentage at the time triggered me to develop an eating disorder lifestyle by not being flexible around food and people. Now, I weigh twice the size I was then. I just dont think my natural weight is 330 Ibs but more like 240 IBS maximum. I shouldnt be more then 250 IBS tbh just to avoid high risks associated with morbid obesity. So to those looking to get into shape be cautious on how you eat and not restrict yourself and do it to maintain optimal health not for any other extrinsic reasons. Whether it be money, women, or whatever. I say this from experience coming from a family history of obesity and eating disorders.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing  
Thats a really great story, I know the pandemic makes it a little harder for everyone to exercise and what not, and snacking can be fun when your stuck at home. like there are no gyms open in my state. And I wish I had some exercise equipment at home like a treadmill, keep up the good work!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fluorish said:


> Thanks for sharing
> Thats a really great story, I know the pandemic makes it a little harder for everyone to exercise and what not, and snacking can be fun when your stuck at home. like there are no gyms open in my state. And I wish I had some exercise equipment at home like a treadmill, keep up the good work!


Donka wonka. :smile2: as they say in german. Thanks. Its not easy being at home and not falling for something to eat that is comforting. Ive read many people have a disfigured self image that can ultimately lead to eating disorders. So eating healthy can be tiresome if you still have mental junk or stinking thinking going on despite nutrition and physical activity. Im learning the hard way that consuming what you eat to help change the internal with the external doesnt work. At least when it comes to personal happiness and not just reaching for optimal health mentally and physically. Unless its to help build muscle which is good though killing yourself at home on exercise or at the gym isnt the way to go either. Its a long a arduous process that one has to be very patient about. I wish there was a quick fix. Weight loss surgery is one option but Im not going there unless its a last resort to avoid health complications.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Update: Saw my pcp on 08/07/2020 and discussed the use of continuing the sunosi which helps combat chronic fatigue at 150 MG. Though the problem now is ive regained about thirty five to forty pounds since march. Ive already demonstrated that I could lose a lot its just now I feel its even harder to get where I was at around 310 or worse below 300 IBS.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Wow that's really good, man. Here are my stats from my Fitbit for about 9 months of activity. You're doing almost 4 times what I am (on a per month basis) and I consider myself to be fairly active. So you've got me beat by a lot. I wish I could do more but never have enough time.

Keep up the good work, even if you're not losing weight from the activity it will still help to keep you healthy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

either/or said:


> Wow that's really good, man. Here are my stats from my Fitbit for about 9 months of activity. You're doing almost 4 times what I am (on a per month basis) and I consider myself to be fairly active. So you've got me beat by a lot. I wish I could do more but never have enough time.
> 
> Keep up the good work, even if you're not losing weight from the activity it will still help to keep you healthy.


true. and thanks  I think the average person walks around 10.000 steps a day and supposedly thats considered very physically active. Congrats on the steps on the fitbit. I just use my pedometer app on my android. Its just ever since I stopped pushing carts at work its gone down hill with the number of steps or daily average. The most i got in one day was about 30,000 steps when the business was very busy. Not sure if im going to go back due to the covid concerns.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Donka wonka. :smile2: as they say in german. Thanks. Its not easy being at home and not falling for something to eat that is comforting. Ive read many people have a disfigured self image that can ultimately lead to eating disorders. So eating healthy can be tiresome if you still have mental junk or stinking thinking going on despite nutrition and physical activity. Im learning the hard way that consuming what you eat to help change the internal with the external doesnt work. At least when it comes to personal happiness and not just reaching for optimal health mentally and physically. Unless its to help build muscle which is good though killing yourself at home on exercise or at the gym isnt the way to go either. Its a long a arduous process that one has to be very patient about. I wish there was a quick fix. Weight loss surgery is one option but Im not going there unless its a last resort to avoid health complications.


I dont think thats how they say it in German :nerd:
Yeah exacly though, I guess it can sometimes be a psychological thing as to why people put on so much weight, better to figure out the psychological demons and then start from there. Thats the thing with today society it has taught us to want and expect instant gratification. good things take times especially feeling better about yourself after letting yourself go for a while. I dont get the surgery apart from it cutting your stomach in half and making you eat less and chew food alot but I know its helped alot of people. Before lockdown I was semi happy with my body but now I know realistically its going to take me some time to get back to that. I know what my demons were, going through a bad break-up and not having a gym.
Food is thy medicine. Processed food is just crap companies make and pack sugar and sodium and food dye into into so we can like it and get addicted to it and make them rich and in turn hurt our own health. There not making that type of food to better anyone. I could rant about food for a long time, I studied Nutrition  hope this helps though.

Btw did sunosi help with faitgue?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fluorish said:


> I dont think thats how they say it in German :nerd:
> Yeah exacly though, I guess it can sometimes be a psychological thing as to why people put on so much weight, better to figure out the psychological demons and then start from there. Thats the thing with today society it has taught us to want and expect instant gratification. good things take times especially feeling better about yourself after letting yourself go for a while. I dont get the surgery apart from it cutting your stomach in half and making you eat less and chew food alot but I know its helped alot of people. Before lockdown I was semi happy with my body but now I know realistically its going to take me some time to get back to that. I know what my demons were, going through a bad break-up and not having a gym.
> Food is thy medicine. Processed food is just crap companies make and pack sugar and sodium and food dye into into so we can like it and get addicted to it and make them rich and in turn hurt our own health. There not making that type of food to better anyone. I could rant about food for a long time, I studied Nutrition  hope this helps though.
> 
> Btw did sunosi help with faitgue?


ok, lol. I was just being silly with the german. Its donke. as thanks or thankyou. As for the nutrition having an eating disorder makes eating healthy a disaster. Its usually a deeper problem then just putting healthy food into your mouth and doing physical activity. At least for me anyway. Its true that food companies and fast food companies generally want to help with the obesity epidemic. Its ok to minimize the amount of junk and fast food each week or month depending on the physical goal. I just think resorting to weight loss surgery may be an option at this point. Also the sunosi helps with the excessive fatigue and keeps me alert, more energized but with increased anxiety. Ive discussed with my pcp but wasnt sure what he was saying he would with the dosage. :O


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> ok, lol. I was just being silly with the german. Its donke. as thanks or thankyou. As for the nutrition having an eating disorder makes eating healthy a disaster. Its usually a deeper problem then just putting healthy food into your mouth and doing physical activity. At least for me anyway. Its true that food companies and fast food companies generally want to help with the obesity epidemic. Its ok to minimize the amount of junk and fast food each week or month depending on the physical goal. I just think resorting to weight loss surgery may be an option at this point. Also the sunosi helps with the excessive fatigue and keeps me alert, more energized but with increased anxiety. Ive discussed with my pcp but wasnt sure what he was saying he would with the dosage. :O


Sunosi sounds good apart from the side effects I dont need anymore anxiety. Im curious about faitgue supplements atm. Donka wonka for the details. lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fluorish said:


> Sunosi sounds good apart from the side effects I dont need anymore anxiety. Im curious about *faitgue supplements atm. *Donka wonka for the details. lol


Taurine works great for tiredness or fatigue, exhaustion, etc. Boost energy naturally in capsule form. Its usually found in energy drinks but without the jitteriness from caffeine and man made chemicals. You can get it at supplement stores or online. if you really want to add a punch then you can add yohimbine HCL supplement or yerba mate. Those are usually a bit stronger then taurine supplements.
My pcp has been the only doctor ive known that has been willing to help with meds that other health practioners that been reluctant to prescibe. I may need to get a weight loss medication to help support or aid in helping with the weight loss. I can get a cheap one from Lomaira for a 30 month supply.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Taurine works great for tiredness or fatigue, exhaustion, etc. Boost energy naturally in capsule form. Its usually found in energy drinks but without the jitteriness from caffeine and man made chemicals. You can get it at supplement stores or online. if you really want to add a punch then you can add yohimbine HCL supplement or yerba mate. Those are usually a bit stronger then taurine supplements.
> My pcp has been the only doctor ive known that has been willing to help with meds that other health practioners that been reluctant to prescibe. I may need to get a weight loss medication to help support or aid in helping with the weight loss. I can get a cheap one from Lomaira for a 30 month supply.


Yohimbine HCL & yerba mate im definetly going to look them up and see what there about thank-you =) , Iv just been trying magnesium for now its not bad. 
I also just looked up Lomarira cause I wasnt sure what you were referring to.. it says you should only use that for a short period of time. 
Theres something Iv learnt in regards to fat cells, unfortunately and thats they dont actually diminish they only shrink, thats why its so easy for people that have been bigger in the past to put weight on again easily. Changing any habit is always the hardest in the beginning though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fluorish said:


> Yohimbine HCL & yerba mate im definetly going to look them up and see what there about thank-you =) , Iv just been trying magnesium for now its not bad.
> I also just looked up Lomarira cause I wasnt sure what you were referring to.. it says you should only use that for a short period of time.
> Theres something Iv learnt in regards to fat cells, unfortunately and thats they dont actually diminish they only shrink, thats why its so easy for people that have been bigger in the past to put weight on again easily. Changing any habit is always the hardest in the beginning though.


True. Ive also read that fat cells dont disappear on their own but shrink to smaller cells. I think with advanced medicine now theres sonobello but thats for cosmetic reasons as opposed to major surgeries. Also changing your eating patterns should take about three months to see a drastic change if you leave out especially fast food or resturants. As for lomaira that is correct. its purpose is used as a temporary help though it can a person lose up to ten percent of their body weight.


----------

